# DIW duck call



## goosetamer (Nov 2, 2015)

Singel Reed duck call out of DIW from @barry richardson 
Thanks for looking
Levi

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice! What is the finish? looks like CA?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice call. Great finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Nov 2, 2015)

@Jim Beam it is a CA finish and thank you


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice call and a sweet looking band too

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2015)

Damnrd nice call Levi

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow you did that piece of wood right! Just beautiful


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2015)

Smoken!!! Very nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 8, 2015)

goosetamer said:


> Singel Reed duck call out of DIW from @barry richardson
> Thanks for looking
> Levi
> View attachment 90652


Wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice call! Love the look of ironwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 8, 2015)

Robert Uresk said:


> Wow


Ironwood has sweet looking grain, truly a sweet call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

